# First BMQ Weekend Question, RES.



## jazzi2001 (16 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Im apologize ahead of time however, I cannot seem to find the topic discussing this question. What items are we suppose to bring with us for our first bmq weekend as a reserve. I did get a list that has over 56 items listed but I would have to assume that some of the items on the list are covered in the kit I will receive once I show up. Can you guys please let me know which items I should definatley bring or maybe even list any additional items I should bring that are not on the list.

Also when I arrive at the Base should I be wearing something formal or regular street clothes. Thanks.

1. Beret
2. Hat Badge
3. ID Card
4. ID Disc
5. Slip-ons CADPAT
6. CADPAT shirts
7. CADPAT pants
8. Cadpad Jacket
9. Combact jacket
10. combat boots
11. combat boot insoles
12. combat boot laces
13. underwear
14. green shirt
15. 3 pairs of wool socks
16. CF Belt
17-20- combat gloves, combat pants/jacket
21. CF Sweater
22. Towels
23. Shower thongs
24. Shaving kit
25. Boot polish kit
26. sewing kit
27. padlock
28. PT Shorts/shirt
29. Civilian track suit
30. running shoes
31. swim suit
32. duffle bag
33-35 CADPAT Helmet
36. Soft cap
37. Tac Vest
38-41- N/A
42: Rucksack
43-46. Sleeping bag
47: Cot
48. utility Sheet
49-51. insect net. repellant
52. 55 cord
54. mil flashlight
56. BA 30 D cell Battery

So can anyone pelase help me out and let me knwo which items I should bring from the list and which I shouldnt that will be provided. I onyl ask as im leaving tonight and cant get a hold of my regiment operations office or anyone from my regiment in that case.


----------



## Kebel (16 Jan 2009)

Hi Jazzi, 

Since you probably retyped the whole list, i'll try to answer you instead of pointing you some old topic that contains part of your answer.

Here's what I know, based on what i've read on the forum since I haven't done my bmoq yet:


-You should be able to buy some of these items at the Canex once you'll be there... wherever your bmq is. I'd try to bring all of them tho.
-Regarding the clothes you will wear at your arrival, it's all about first impression. I would say, wear something clean but not too formal. I wouldn't wear a tie but definately a business shirt.

I could be all wrong as I haven't did it myself yet but I hope it helps.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jan 2009)

Jazzi,

If they made the list for you to bring then you should probably bring everything they asked you to.  Go to walmart or the dollar store and stock up.  Better to have something and not need it that to need something and not have, don't you think?

You don't know what facilities there will be near your BMQ so you have to plan ahead.  Obviously if you haven't been issued it, then you wouldn't have it and can't be faulted for that.  If someone took the time to make a list, it's because there is a reason for it.

Shower thongs are definitely NOT issued.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2009)

jazzi2001

If you cannot reach your unit, which you still have time to do before end of the work day, then bring everything on the list to the location you were told too.  Don't bother bringing civilian clothes if they were not on your list, as you will not be wearing them on the weekend.  If you don't an item like shower thongs or soap, go out and buy it right away, as there will be no chance to do so once the crse starts.  There will likely not be any store or Canex nearby.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2009)

jazzi2001 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Im apologize ahead of time however, I cannot seem to find the topic discussing this question. What items are we suppose to bring with us for our first bmq weekend as a reserve. I did get a list that has over 56 items listed but I would have to assume that some of the items on the list are covered in the kit I will receive once I show up. Can you guys please let me know which items I should definatley bring or maybe even list any additional items I should bring that are not on the list.
> 
> ...



If you don't have all the items on the list don't worry, inform your Section Comd and they will make arrangements to get you the missing kit. Items like COT will and should be provided by the unit running the BMQ Course.

Like shower thongs (i.e. shower sandels), soap, shampoo go out now and buy them, there will ZERO time on course to get these.

As for what to where what do your joining instructions say? When I joined many moons ago, we showed up in civies and where "shown" what and how to wear the uniform.


----------



## lennoj (17 Jan 2009)

Hi Jazzi,

I am starting my P.Res BMQ next week. The list and instructions I recieved, said in bold "Bring EVERYTHING YOU WERE ISSUED" Fill up your duffles and barracks box. Make sure to follow the guidelines for marking each item of kit (generally top left - last name + last 3 of your S/N).

Some of the things in which you will have to purchase are:

1) Shave Kit (razor/blades, soap, shampoo, etc)
2) Shower thongs
3) Padlock for your barracks box
4) Civilian track suit or PT clothing geared towards the next few months of weather
5) Runners
6) Note Book + Pencil
7) bootpolish kit

As the others mentioned - if you don't have something because it wasn't issued ie: Tac vest, don't worry. The only advise I can offer is, If you don't have any thermo-underwear or things to keep you warm for the next few weekends of your Res.BMQ goto your kitshop asap and get it! The last thing is to show up in your civilian clothing, I am taking Kebels advice and just doing something laid back business. Can't go wrong with Khakis right 

Good luck!

edit: I am not sure if this is universal or relevant - but bring your copy of your express fitness test.


----------

